# Free IT Training



## jazim (Feb 19, 2015)

I'm just starting out in the IT field. I came across this new website cybrary.it which gives you free video training. Start out with A+ (where i'm at) then Network +, Security+,etc...
the video training is free, there are however recommended books to buy and you have to pay for your tests when the time comes.
I hope this helps someone out like it is helping me.


----------



## OrderUpCafe (Mar 19, 2015)

jazim said:


> I'm just starting out in the IT field. I came across this new website cybrary.it which gives you free video training. Start out with A+ (where i'm at) then Network +, Security+,etc...
> the video training is free, there are however recommended books to buy and you have to pay for your tests when the time comes.
> I hope this helps someone out like it is helping me.


I came across that site, also, and although I have no inclination for an IT career of any type, I could not imaging any better way to learn how to care for my computer and do more than mess up doing basics! I contacted them, and explained that as I am a beginner, it might take me more than once through a video lesson, and lots and lots of time! I wondered if that is OK, if I can learn as I am able. They got back to me, and said fine with them: go back over a lesson, basically, for the rest of my life if that is what it takes! So, I will be heading into that, also, as soon as time allows!


----------

